# Evolution SL X A.25 mit 427g Gewicht?



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2020)

Was hat es denn mit den Cube-OEM-Felgen auf sich, die gerade in größerer Stückzahl auf Ebay verkauft werden?

Haben jetzt alle SL X A 25 in 29" dieses Gewicht, oder wird hier OEM etwas anderes unter dem selben Namen verkauft? Falls ja: Ist die Felge dann steifer? Oder ist sie einfach günstiger gefertigt?
Oder geben die dort einfach nur das im Rahmen der üblichen Serienschwankung maximal zu erwartende Gewicht an, damit ja kein Käufer Grund zum meckern hat?

Angegeben ist sie ja auf der Herstellerhomepage mit 400g. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass das hinkommen sollte, bei der A.30 wurde das Gewicht nach einer Weile ja auch nach oben korrigiert.


----------

